# Denver's Rookie Crop



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Just being curious....

The consensus around the league seems to be that:
Nene is well on his way to being a stud.
The jury is still out on Tsk-tsk.
Harrington and Yarbrough are just stop-gaps.

I was wondering if the people who follow the team share those opinions?


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

im still very sceptical about nene..... how can these young guys be so big and not rebound well.. well consistantly anyway

maybe its due to youth, i actually like harrington and yarborough... i think harrington is exactly the type of pg they need, rebounding and distributing, defensive too. If only he had a decent 3 pointer on him...


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

I know Skita is young - but how is he not a bust ? What has he shown Denver, the NBA ? He can't shoot (unless he's unguarded) and he is not aggressive at all. What is his Basketball IQ. I don't know! Do you? It just does not look good to me and my guess is that he will not prove me wrong. BUST!!!

Peace, Mike


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Skita I beleive is shooting 29% from the field..horrible..


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

He's basically a High Schooler from Europe. He didn't get anytime at all over in Europe...give him some time.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mmmdk</b>!
> I know Skita is young - but how is he not a bust ? What has he shown Denver, the NBA ? He can't shoot (unless he's unguarded) and he is not aggressive at all. What is his Basketball IQ. I don't know! Do you? It just does not look good to me and my guess is that he will not prove me wrong. BUST!!!
> 
> Peace, Mike


how IS he a bust? waaaaaaaay too early to judge. come back in 2006.


----------



## Koos (Apr 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mmmdk</b>!
> I know Skita is young - but how is he not a bust ? What has he shown Denver, the NBA ? He can't shoot (unless he's unguarded) and he is not aggressive at all. What is his Basketball IQ. I don't know! Do you? It just does not look good to me and my guess is that he will not prove me wrong. BUST!!!
> 
> Peace, Mike


after the draft last year i thought that because there were two of them there was a good chance that one of them would be good.

it turns out nene has figured it out quickly,
while skita seems lost  i haven't given up on him, but the pau comparisons at the draft last year were unfair, he hadn't played against the same caliber of competition


----------

